# Best inline heater?



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone using inline heater that connects to your canister?

What is everyone using and experience? Accurate?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Have always had good experience with Hydors. I wasn't even aware there are other brands! LOL


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a 300W Hydor that I picked up from J&L. It's fantastic. My tank is always within 0.5 degree of the set temperature. 

Here's what I think is the best part... I installed the unit and noticed that it was making a loud buzz sound every time it would cycle on & off. At first I thought "this sucks", but a quick google search told me this was an issue - the units are silent (except for the slightest click when it cycles on - I only hear it early in the morning when I am sitting on the couch with my head about 24 inches from the heater).

I called J&L and they were like "bring it back" - no questions asked I walked in with the old unit and they had a brand new one sitting at the counter for me.

That was my first ever purchase from J&L and the way they handled the issue has led me to use them as my go to aquarium equipment provider... 

Tony1928 - there is also the Rena smart heater, which goes on the intake of your rena filter - not exactly an "inline" device, but the closest thing I am aware of.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Daryl said:


> I have a 300W Hydor that I picked up from J&L. It's fantastic. My tank is always within 0.5 degree of the set temperature.
> 
> Here's what I think is the best part... I installed the unit and noticed that it was making a loud buzz sound every time it would cycle on & off. At first I thought "this sucks", but a quick google search told me this was an issue - the units are silent (except for the slightest click when it cycles on - I only hear it early in the morning when I am sitting on the couch with my head about 24 inches from the heater).
> 
> ...


Ah, never heard of the Rena. That being said, I can't see any reason not to use the Hydor. It's reasonably priced for what you get and for an inline heater, its best to buy a good one. I've dealt with Hydor directly for parts replacements as well and they have been awesome. Never ever charged me for anything. Typically no questions asked.

yeah, all you normally hear on the Hydor is a click which it cycles on and off.


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

Instead of buying one you can always build one yourself.





It's not that pretty, but you can always hide it in the cabinet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have Rena. Good device, but of course, prone to clogging since it's the intake and more hassle to remove and clean since you have a cord. I find the thermostat iffy also. It would never hold a steady temperature for me in a 15 gallon. If you use a controller then no problem. In my 2 Hydor ETH's I have always used temp controllers (DA Reefkeeper Lite to be exact) so have never has a problem so I don't know how accurate their thermostats are.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I will probably end up ordering the hydor one. I know JL has them in stock. Too bad our dollar is so bad! The 200w Hydors are only $55 in the states.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I have Rena. Good device, but of course, prone to clogging since it's the intake and more hassle to remove and clean since you have a cord. I find the thermostat iffy also. It would never hold a steady temperature for me in a 15 gallon. If you use a controller then no problem. In my 2 Hydor ETH's I have always used temp controllers (DA Reefkeeper Lite to be exact) so have never has a problem so I don't know how accurate their thermostats are.


I use the same Rena, I had it in my 55G back then, never had a problem. But I agree, cleaning is the worst worst worst thing! I had BBA grown all over it which took forever to take off.
I use it in my 30G nowadays, no problem, temperature never fluctuated at all~ Which I'm surprised. I use it with my HOB


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually used it with my Rena Smartfilter (which I still have...that thing was prone to clogging and then overflowing). Could have been the small tank size.


----------

